# Obese Cat Problem



## win231 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (May 16, 2022)

Oh no, hope (s)he's not still stuck!  The patterns on that cat's fur are so beautiful.  I'm sharing this.  Thanks.


----------



## Bella (May 16, 2022)

LOL! So cute! Poor puss, I wonder if she managed to get out on her own?

This one is in denial, lol.


----------

